# The perfect offshore kayak fishing reel?



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Just ordered a new Release Reel SG:










Here are the specs:
Specifications
Weight: 11.7 ounces (13.5 oz with handle knob)
Dimensions: 2.25" x 2.25"
Maximum Drag: 30+lbs with Free Spool
Gear Ratio 6:1, 38" per crank
Capacity: 
Mono 20# 250yds Braid 50# 475yds
Patented AR pawl (probably the best AR of any small reel out now)
Reverse Gearbox
Premium Ceramic & Stainless Steel Spool Bearings from Boca Bearing for an ultra smooth maximum performance spool
100% Precision Machined Parts CNC cut parts from certified billet aluminum and stainless steel that ensures the highest tolerances
*Made wholly in the USA with LIFETIME WARRANTY* all for $249

Could it be the perfect offshore kayak reel? Will have to see how it holds up to splashes and dunkings to find out.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome price point for a reel that has had some very high reviews.

I hope to actually put my hands on one sometime soon.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*reels*

where can i order a few of theese send some info please


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

charkbait.com

ARslinger has one. 

here's how it did his weeknd
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f76/night-gulf-6-22-6-23-2013-a-156009/


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Charkbait, JandH Tackle, SunJammers are just a few places that carry these. These reels are flying off the shelves so you may have to wait to get one (like I did). 

All new reels shipped after June 1 will have their new patented A/R dawg in them, and older reels, from what I've heard, can be sent in for this upgrade.

$250 for a reel with lifetime warranty, weighs less, and better drag than your avets or small accurates even, a no-brainer.

The real test will be this year to see how it holds up to the splashes and dunkings of kayak fishing. Can't wait to put it to the test.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Easily the best reel out hands down. Buttttt if you got the first gen the anti reverse will go out under heavy drag. But as soon as you get the a/r pawl in there you will never have that problem again. Like I said BEST reel out there and excellent service.


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

All reels shipped after June 1 have the upgraded A/R dawg. 

Got mine in this afternoon. I can say it is a stout little reel. Wasn't too sure I'd like the "magnum" knob but your fingers fit in the cut outs nicely.

Here it is compared with my Daiwa Saltist LD30 and Accurate Boss 197:











Spool is just a tad narrower than the LD30 and about twice as wide as the 197. The anodizing on this reel is nice. It feels very similar to the 197, and a lot nicer than the finish on the Daiwa. Handle length is about the same as the Daiwa. All have similar diameters:











The magnum knob is larger than the knobs on the other two:


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

440m (481 yds) of Daiwa boat braid 55 lb:


----------



## daperrin (Apr 8, 2013)

What would be a good rod for this reel that can handle a big fish, if ever I found myself in that predicament, while at the same time, give me the ability to cast relatively smaller lures.


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Lots of good rod choices out there. If you are going from the yak I'd recommend one of the shimano trevalas. That's what my SG sits on now, until one of my custom jigging rods gets finished.


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Okay, update on this little reel. I've been using it to catch bull reds from the yak this fall without any hiccups. I actually had to back off the drag on this reel for them so they could pull some.  And just returned from a yellowfin tuna fishing trip in the GOM this past weekend. Decided to take the reel on this trip to really test it out. The reel handled this 60 lb yellowfin no problems. Drag was smooth and plenty of torque for reeling the fish in even though it's a 6:1 ratio.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Awesome, I own a sg and i also had the old one and had the anti-reverse go out. But the company has awesome customer service and i had my upgraded reel back in a couple of days and it is rock solid now. This reel is the best kayak bottom reel out period. paired with a trevela rod and its unstoppable. Did i mention they have lifetime warranties.


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

I do the same when on the yak, pair it with a trevala MH rod I had custom spiral wrapped.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

That looks reel nice. I bought a Okuma Andros A5 II awhile back, its a bit more expensive but it can handle some big fish for the size. I pulled in a 6ft bull shark in on it with no problem. That 2nd speed button comes in handy, it is basically a " get in the boat/kayak button" thats when I found out where my money went. I went with a Seeker Hercules rod for it. I use it for jigging on a boat or bottom fishing on a yak. (bought it from chark bait)

For a kayak conventional anything small, light and strong will pay off. 

My vote would be the above setup, although this is the first time I saw or heard of this reel but I am interested now


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

wyld3man,

I agree with the Andros 5II being a nice reel. It's a winner as well. They've even come out with single speed andros reels that are also nice and closer to the price point of the Release SG. A person wouldn't go wrong with either. I chose the SG because of weight, line capacity, drag, and price. The lifetime warranty doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

in the market for one (i know is a long shot). If anybody wants to sell one please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Fishermon, these reels seem to fly off the shelves pretty quickly. I would check with Sunjammers, JandH, and Charkbait to see if they have them in stock.


----------

